# Sierra's sudden death



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

My heart is breaking for you, I am so sorry for your sudden and devastating loss.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I am so sorry. Hugs!


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

So sorry for the loss of your beloved Sierra. How old was she?


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I'm so very sorry for your loss


----------



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb (Jun 12, 2014)

I am so very sorry. Heart-wrenching is the word that comes to mind. I think she wouldn't want you to be suffering so much, she would want you to find comfort.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Oh no..that is so sad..and so not fair. My heart aches for you! May you find some solace that you were able to be there with her. You are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

This takes my breath away. I'm so very sorry.


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

My heart goes out to you. I'm very sorry.


----------



## kellyguy (Mar 5, 2014)

So very sorry for your loss. There are no words that I know that can ease your pain, but I hope you find comfort knowing that there are many here, myself included that share your loss and send you healing thoughts and prayers. Rest in Peace sweet girl.


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

I am so very sorry for your loss. What a hard thing to go through and I know your heart is broken. Its so hard when we lose our babies. Praying for you and your family.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Reading this thread made me sick to my stomach and you must be devestated. I can't believe something like that could happen from anaplasmosis and you must not have been even a little bit ready. Words do not even express how sorry I am for something so drastic and awful. The only confort I can think of is that, in my experience, the horrible images of the last hours fade over time, and the happy memories slowly come into focus. I a sure it is going to be a rough time ahead, and I just cant imagine how terrible it must have been running to get your husband in a panic and going through all that.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I am so so sorry. It is always hard but made more so when it comes out of the blue.


----------



## thorbreafortuna (Jun 9, 2013)

I am so very sorry for your loss. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Huckleberry (Dec 12, 2011)

I am so so sorry for your loss. I'll be praying for you and your family.


----------



## Mr. Fuzzyface (Dec 20, 2009)

I can't begin to imagine what you are going through with the very sudden loss of your Sierra. Thinking of you and your family and hoping that, in time, sweet memories of your Sierra will bring you a measure of peace. I am so sorry.


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Sierra. My heart is breaking for you and your family.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

I am so very, very sorry...


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Karen2*

Karen2

My heart was breaking for you when I read about Sierra!
I added Sierra to the 2014 Rainbow Bridge List.
My Smooch and Snobear will look after her.
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...ow-bridge-list-grf-2014-a-13.html#post4798298


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

I am so very sorry for the loss of your beautiful girl Sierra in such a shocking sudden way.


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

What a heartbreaking shock to lose your beautiful girl so suddenly. So very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I am so sorry to read of the loss of your Sierra.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss of Sierra. 

My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I am so very sorry for your loss!!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I am so very, very sorry. What a shock to lose your baby so suddenly, my heart breaks for you loss. Fly free sweet Sienna!


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

I'm so terribly sorry to hear of this sudden tragic loss of your girl. I'm wondering if there wasn't something else going on in addition to the anaplasmosis--it returning could have been secondary to a decline in her immune system due to another condition. 

I know it doesn't really matter, but I wanted to say that in case you are second guessing yourself about how the anaplasmosis was treated. When my Boomer suddenly collapsed from hemangiosarcoma, he was being treated for a bladder infection, because that was the only thing that was showing up on any of his tests and x-rays.

You did the best you could for her...please know that. My sincere sympathies to you and your family.


----------



## Gratitude14 (Jan 2, 2014)

Know that you & your husband did everything in your power to help her. It was her time to leave this planet. (Which in my opinion is never the right time) it my not feel like a blessing 
but you were together & she was not alone. My heart breaks for you. My you find peace 
In this awesome golden retriever community.


----------



## Karen2 (Jan 5, 2009)

Thank you all, I'm able to breathe again, at least a little.
Lance has been my rock, he's not really a hug and kisser type and has been tolerating me so well.
I went riding my Trikke with my friend who is also a vet tech, so I was able to talk out a few things and the exercise helped me also.
Then she brought her dog Danny over to play with Lance and I think he really needed that too.
I didn't cry myself to sleep, and I slept all night, so did Lance, I don't think he moved all night either!
Can't quite pick up toys or her bowl yet, and not going to, right now.

Lance stopped us on our walk about where Sierra collapsed this morning, I think he was saying goodbye too.
Thanks everyone.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Karen*



Karen2 said:


> Thank you all, I'm able to breathe again, at least a little.
> Lance has been my rock, he's not really a hug and kisser type and has been tolerating me so well.
> I went riding my Trikke with my friend who is also a vet tech, so I was able to talk out a few things and the exercise helped me also.
> Then she brought her dog Danny over to play with Lance and I think he really needed that too.
> ...


Karen: Glad you had a ride and talk with your friend! I CAN'T IMAGINE what you are going through. So glad you have Lance. How old was sweet Sierra?


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I am so very sorry for the loss of your precious girl x


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your heartbreaking loss of sweet Sierra  it must have been just awful for you. Lots of us sadly know the pain of losing a golden best friend. Leave all of her stuff until you are ready, it took us months and months to move any of Daisy's things. She will live on in your heart forever.


----------



## wjane (Oct 12, 2013)

I'm very sorry to hear of your loss. Maybe in time you will be able to look back and be comforted knowing that you were with her in her final moments. Godspeed Sierra


----------



## bemyangell (Mar 4, 2007)

So sorry for your loss of Sierra. We all know exactly how you are feeling. ((Huggssss))


----------



## Karen2 (Jan 5, 2009)

Karen519 said:


> Karen: Glad you had a ride and talk with your friend! I CAN'T IMAGINE what you are going through. So glad you have Lance. How old was sweet Sierra?


Sierra was about 1 month shy of 8 years. 
I go thru such mood swings from 
anger: I feel like we were cheated out of another 5 or so years together; 
to happy: that I was with her when she left this earth; 
to just sadness and feeling so empty.

I cried this morning and Lance got up from his bed and came over to comfort me. I'm so glad he's here with me.

Thank you everyone, this has been a hard week for me.
I had a framed picture of Sierra from 2009 hanging in my reading room, I moved it out into the living room for now. So I could see it more.
Still can't pick up her toys or bowl yet, or wash the quilt she was on in the Jeep when she passed.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Karen*

Eight is too young-I am so VERY SORRY. We lost our Snobear, Samoyed, at 10 years old and thought he was in the peak of health. 
He had hemangiosarcoma and was gone in a day.


----------



## Yellow Labby Girl (Jun 18, 2014)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I still can't take Abby's quilt off of her bed that lays beside my bed or the toys that I had got for her when she came home from the ER vets. I'm sorry for your loss, just remember all the love you gave her and the great times you guys had together.


----------



## twillobee (Dec 30, 2013)

So sorry about you sudden loss. My heart goes out to you


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

So very sorry for the sudden loss of your Sierra. She will live in your heart forever!! RIP sweet girl.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sorry for your loss of Sierra, hold your happier memories close in your heart, they will help you through this very sad time

Run free Sierra and sleep sofly


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

You don't have to move any of her things until you are ready. I understand-my boy Fozzie was just 9 when he collapsed and died at home from hemangio. It's just so unfair. I'm so sorry about Sierra.


----------

